# Netzwerkeinstellungen per Skript ändern (+ WLAN)



## schultze (31. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute,

Also habe ja bereits die Möglichkeit entdeckt, die Netzwerkeinstellungen per Batch Datei zu ändern. Allerdings habe ich bisher nur herausgefunden, dass man die IP Adresse und DNS ändern kann. Nun möchte ich aber noch, dass die Einstellungen der W-LAN Karte geändert werden. (Netzwerkschlüssel nd so)

Weiss jemand eine Lösung von euch? Wäre super wenn man das auch irgendwie mit Batch Dateien lösen könnte.

Danke für euere Hilfe.

Gruß Tim


----------



## FrankO (31. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
mache solche Änderung manchmal mit Netshell, allerdings bisher nicht bei WLAN, muß erst mal probieren ob das geht, da man aber alle Netzwerkinterfaces (auch übers Netz) ansprechen kann sollte das eigentlich funktionieren ;-)

lg aus Hessen
Frank


----------



## schultze (1. August 2004)

*Danke*

HI,

also wie ich die Netzwerkeinstellungen per Netshell ändere ist klar. allerdings liegt bei mir wirklich das Problem bei den W-LAN Einstellungen. Möchte also Zwei Batch Dateien haben. (jede für ein netzwerk) Diese sollen bei der Ausführung die Netzwerkeinstellungen ändern und die W-LAN Einstellungen.

Kennt keiner eine Lösung?

Gruß

Tim


----------

